# Thai women all jealous or just mine?



## Philadelphia

I was luck enough to find a women who is smart, funny,good hearted,and to ME incredibly sexy. She is 30 yrs old and has worked in the sex trade, [no problem] but her insane jealousy drives me up a wall. Question; Are all Thai women very very very jealous or just the one I fell in love with? Can anyone advise me? 
Thinking of retirement and marrage..........


----------



## JWilliamson

*women jealous?*



Philadelphia said:


> I was luck enough to find a women who is smart, funny,good hearted,and to ME incredibly sexy. She is 30 yrs old and has worked in the sex trade, [no problem] but her insane jealousy drives me up a wall. Question; Are all Thai women very very very jealous or just the one I fell in love with? Can anyone advise me?
> Thinking of retirement and marrage..........


Anyone with fear will be jealous. Maybe she doesnt really believe you are that into her. You mentioned that she works in the sex trade she must have seen and been with thousands of men who treat her one way and later become cold, distant or just leave. so maybe her fear is that if there is a prettier or younger girl you will leave her.


----------



## Philadelphia

Thanks for the insight! I think I understand.


----------



## wazza

I dont think it is so much jealousy as to self preservation,till the time she is knowing that you are with her and you are not looking for another she will put up a protective front, to do this if she is still working in the trade get her out and keep her with you so you can be assured of her sinserity and is not stringing you along just for your money ,sounds harsh but thats a fact of life there,if you are not living there full time i would be very carefull you maynot be the only one, All the best and good luck.


----------



## Philadelphia

Thanks, I work in Iraq, I see her on SKYPE 3hrs a day and talk on the phone to her 1hr a day. I believe she stopped working 4 months ago, but of course, I'm not there. She sure seems to be true and yet I know I could be wrong. Self preservation sounds correct also. If I'm being used it will be her loss. I don't think about that because I know it's something I can't control, I've worked in and out of the country all of my life and have beened burned before. American women. Thanks for the thoughts, I'll stay alert AND supportive to her.


----------



## JWilliamson

*Dont Over Think It*



Philadelphia said:


> Thanks, I work in Iraq, I see her on SKYPE 3hrs a day and talk on the phone to her 1hr a day. I believe she stopped working 4 months ago, but of course, I'm not there. She sure seems to be true and yet I know I could be wrong. Self preservation sounds correct also. If I'm being used it will be her loss. I don't think about that because I know it's something I can't control, I've worked in and out of the country all of my life and have beened burned before. American women. Thanks for the thoughts, I'll stay alert AND supportive to her.


Burned? Well dont give more than you can burn. Giving Love, listening, talking, joking is free and it what makes a relationship. Love is not a noun but a verb. you cant hold love and love comes and goes. Enjoy the moments you feel it and if it goes then you have learned and experienced a gift. Im glad of the times i have been burned it has taught me many things about myself and of others. I treat each new person with a clean slate and a open haert but i know not to give in order to get. I give and i expect nothing in return except maybe respect. 

any successful intimate relationship is built on a foundation of respect. If you respect the person, you will always consider his feelings and needs, and you will know that he will do the same for you. A grown up is looking for someone who understands the value of respect and shows it to his or her family, coworkers, and romantic partner.

respect means putting the comfort, well-being, and happiness of the person you’re with equal to your own. If I am hungry and feel like having Italian food, but you want Chinese, I will consider both of our desires and work toward compromise. JW


----------



## Serendipity2

Philadelphia said:


> I was luck enough to find a women who is smart, funny,good hearted,and to ME incredibly sexy. She is 30 yrs old and has worked in the sex trade, [no problem] but her insane jealousy drives me up a wall. Question; Are all Thai women very very very jealous or just the one I fell in love with? Can anyone advise me?
> Thinking of retirement and marrage..........



Philadelphia,

You don't mention whether you've actually been with her in Thailand [I'm guessing you have] If it's only an Internet relationship I would be very careful.

You may be aware but if not there are many girls who make a great living with long distance relationships. They have it down to a science. They will be with "you" when you are there but when you aren't there will be another "you" keeping her company. They become masters of juggling boyfriends, stringing them along until the sap finally catches them out. When that happens they dump him and away they go to the next man. This is very common in the Philippines and to a lesser degree in Thailand. Fact is it's world wide. One way to tell if you're being used is when they begin asking you for money - or you volunteer to send them money and they accept. An occasional gift that lets them know you care is one thing but when the ask/demand money and gifts they're playing you for a sucker. Time to admit you were 'had' and run. Good luck

Serendipity2


----------



## JWilliamson

*online romance*



Serendipity2 said:


> Philadelphia,
> 
> You don't mention whether you've actually been with her in Thailand [I'm guessing you have] If it's only an Internet relationship I would be very careful.
> 
> You may be aware but if not there are many girls who make a great living with long distance relationships. They have it down to a science. They will be with "you" when you are there but when you aren't there will be another "you" keeping her company. They become masters of juggling boyfriends, stringing them along until the sap finally catches them out. When that happens they dump him and away they go to the next man. This is very common in the Philippines and to a lesser degree in Thailand. Fact is it's world wide. One way to tell if you're being used is when they begin asking you for money - or you volunteer to send them money and they accept. An occasional gift that lets them know you care is one thing but when the ask/demand money and gifts they're playing you for a sucker. Time to admit you were 'had' and run. Good luck
> 
> Serendipity2


that was put so well. Maybe that should be placed in every forum. JW


----------



## Serendipity2

JWilliamson said:


> that was put so well. Maybe that should be placed in every forum. JW



JWillianson,

I should have added that there are many, many good women in Thailand that would make wonderful wives. The trick is to find one. That's always the challenge. When found it's up to us to be good to her as well. "Happy wife, happy life"

Serendipity2


----------



## gino

*Jealousy*



Philadelphia said:


> I was luck enough to find a women who is smart, funny,good hearted,and to ME incredibly sexy. She is 30 yrs old and has worked in the sex trade, [no problem] but her insane jealousy drives me up a wall. Question; Are all Thai women very very very jealous or just the one I fell in love with? Can anyone advise me?
> Thinking of retirement and marrage..........



In my limited experience, Asian girls can be a trip. One minute they want to turn a quiet evening into a party involving a few of their girlfriends; the next minute they’re castigating you for paying attention to those same girls they invited to join the party you didn’t want in the first place. 

It has seemed to me that Asian girls are considerably more jealous than Western girls. If you date a girl half your age in the States, her friends are less likely to be supportive (unless you happen to be a celebrity or incredibly wealthy) and the girl is less likely to consider you “the one.” Date a girl half your age (or younger) in Asia and her friends and family are more likely to be supportive and consider her fortunate to have found a wealthy boyfriend. 

Wikipedia defines jealousy as:

Jealousy is an emotion and typically refers to the negative thoughts and feelings of insecurity, fear, and anxiety over an anticipated loss of something that the person values, such as a relationship, friendship, or love. Jealousy often consists of a combination of emotions such as anger, sadness, and disgust. It is not to be confused with envy.​
I think the key elements are _value_ and _anticipated loss_. Value here relates to the perceived discrepancies in value between what one enjoys and other options. If one drives an Evo IX, one might be jealous of the guy who drives a Lamborghini Murciélago, but one is unlikely to be jealous of the guy who drives a WRX or a Mustang. And personal tastes and preferences have considerable influence. The girl who seems statuesque and svelte to one guy may seem scrawny to another and the girl who seems busty and voluptuous to some may seem chubby to others. 

The second component is a bit more elusive. Here the key concept lies in differences and unique qualities. Philadelphia says little about himself or about the girl in question. Working in Iraq suggests he must be earning a very comfortable salary relative to what he might earn in the States, possibly enough to consider early retirement. He’s at an age where a more mature woman holds greater appeal than an eighteen year-old, so I’m assuming he’s early to mid fifties. The likelihood of a Westerner finding romance in a war-torn Muslim country are probably fairly dismal. From the perspective of a thirty year-old Thai ex-bar girl, Philadelphia sounds like a fairly good catch, particularly if they’ve met and found one another compatible and attractive. 

It sounds as if insecurity may be an element here. At thirty, the girl has fewer options and realizes dozens of younger girls would gladly take her place. And Philadelphia equivocates on the subject of her beauty, describing her as incredibly sexy “to ME,” as if others might not find her nearly so attractive. I’m curious to see a picture of this girl.


----------



## Philadelphia

Gino, Good stuff! I don't know if I'm more impressed by your insight or interpretation skills. I'm 55, I met her family and friends and they are all very supportive. I believe myself to be lucky to with someone almost half my age, I'd like to add I could easily pass for 40, I would also like to say I have never had such an intense relationship. Photo of HER, no way! Now I'm Jealous!!! LOL I hope I can continue to deal with the issue and just enjoy the ride for now. Thanks Phiiadelphia


----------



## wildfk

It's not her fault - it's yours - 

what have you ever done for her except throwm money at her - same as any punter?

Men who are unfaithful to their wives etc are incapable of forming a proper relationship. They think it is OK to go to "short-time" bars and go-gos and leave the missus behind to look after whatever.

If you get the traditional Thai punishment for this all I can say is "Som nam naa"


----------



## Guest

wildfk said:


> It's not her fault - it's yours -
> 
> what have you ever done for her except throwm money at her - same as any punter?
> 
> Men who are unfaithful to their wives etc are incapable of forming a proper relationship. They think it is OK to go to "short-time" bars and go-gos and leave the missus behind to look after whatever.
> 
> If you get the traditional Thai punishment for this all I can say is "Som nam naa"


That seems to have nothing to do with the situation outlined. Perhaps you didn't explain yourself very well.


----------



## wildfk

*jealousy*



frogblogger said:


> That seems to have nothing to do with the situation outlined. Perhaps you didn't explain yourself very well.



you should learn to read between the lines


----------



## Guest

Philadelphia said:


> Gino, Good stuff! I don't know if I'm more impressed by your insight or interpretation skills. I'm 55, I met her family and friends and they are all very supportive. I believe myself to be lucky to with someone almost half my age, I'd like to add I could easily pass for 40, I would also like to say I have never had such an intense relationship. Photo of HER, no way! Now I'm Jealous!!! LOL I hope I can continue to deal with the issue and just enjoy the ride for now. Thanks Phiiadelphia


I don't know how long you have been together, but my experience suggests that the intense jealous episodes tend to diminish over time, as the girl gradually gains more confidence in you.

The fundamental problem with a girl from a bar, especially if that is where you met her originally, is that she may have seen you with others, you may have gained butterfly (or even helicopter) status in the girls' and her eyes, and such a reputation takes some undoing. Even if she hasn't (seen you with others), why should she trust you? Why won't you get bored with her and move on to a younger model in time, as she has seen happen time and time again?

It's not easy for her to overcome this barrier. She's seen men at their worst... manipulative, boring drunks, unfaithful, abusive, or promising the world before disappearing. Hard not to accumulate some resentment and scepticism, the longer the girl works. How can she be sure you are different? A lot of baggage to get rid of. Some never do, entirely...


----------



## Guest

wildfk said:


> you should learn to read between the lines


Punters aren't necessarily unfaithful to their wives. Punters don't necessarily throw money at a girl. You jump to conclusions about the OP then come out with some simplistic stereotype based on no doubt a fair proportion of those who visit the bars, but for which you have no evidence in this instance.

Therefore your point was, failing evidence to the contrary... pointless.


----------



## Philadelphia

Wrong one time there one women there one women ever since


----------



## JWilliamson

*Many good women*



Serendipity2 said:


> JWillianson,
> 
> I should have added that there are many, many good women in Thailand that would make wonderful wives. The trick is to find one. That's always the challenge. When found it's up to us to be good to her as well. "Happy wife, happy life"
> 
> Serendipity2


I agree there are good women. there are good women in every country you go to or are in. There are good and bad in every part of this earth. most are afraid and are livng a life trying to please others, trying to look good (save face), or avoid shame that was instilled in them by their family and culture. But if you are able to find the brave and the honest who are in love with less fear and courage to let others into their lives then you will find a good person and partner. JW.


----------



## JWilliamson

A question i have about relationships and marriage. I am from USA with a Spanish background and i am 43 years old. I have dated girls through out my life. Usually i pay but many times the girl will pay. Many girls even set up a whole weekend trip away on an island. We took a ship and other times a plane and she paid for it all. When i got married at 30 years old i did not and there were no expectations for me to financially support her mother or father or sisters. Marriage where im from is between two people not two people and her unemployed family. I respect her family and her mother and father do stay weekends over our place and i do pay for their food but i didnt buy them a house.


----------



## gino

JWilliamson said:


> A question i have about relationships and marriage. I am from USA with a Spanish background and i am 43 years old. I have dated girls through out my life. Usually i pay but many times the girl will pay. Many girls even set up a whole weekend trip away on an island. We took a ship and other times a plane and she paid for it all. When i got married at 30 years old i did not and there were no expectations for me to financially support her mother or father or sisters. Marriage where im from is between two people not two people and her unemployed family. I respect her family and her mother and father do stay weekends over our place and i do pay for their food but i didnt buy them a house.


Is there a question in all this. 

It sounds a bit like a scene from a courtroom drama where the defense attorney stands up and pontificates until the judge asks him to ask the witness a question or sit down and shut up. 

Customs differ among cultures and countries. In some situations the bride is expected to pay the groom a dowry. In others, the groom is expected to pay a bride price. Expectations can also depend on what each family expects from the union.


----------



## JWilliamson

*Customs differ among cultures and countries*



gino said:


> Is there a question in all this.
> 
> It sounds a bit like a scene from a courtroom drama where the defense attorney stands up and pontificates until the judge asks him to ask the witness a question or sit down and shut up.
> 
> Customs differ among cultures and countries. In some situations the bride is expected to pay the groom a dowry. In others, the groom is expected to pay a bride price. Expectations can also depend on what each family expects from the union.


True they do differ and it would be interesting to know how these customs came about. To go back and see how they developed through history. Ok so depending on the country the pay out differs but is it common to keep paying even after the wedding? From what i have been reading about Thailand on here and on the internet the groom is expected to support not only his wife but her mother, father and siblings. JW


----------



## Serendipity2

JWilliamson said:


> True they do differ and it would be interesting to know how these customs came about. To go back and see how they developed through history. Ok so depending on the country the pay out differs but is it common to keep paying even after the wedding? From what i have been reading about Thailand on here and on the internet the groom is expected to support not only his wife but her mother, father and siblings. JW



JWilliamson,

In Thailand some families ask for what is called Sin Sot but usually only Isaan farm girls as they're viewed as labor lost by the family. There was a rather in-depth discussion on this - review past topics and you'll find it I'm sure. 

Many Thai families require no Sin Sot and once a girl has been previously married or is older [maybe 30] no Sin Sot is requested. As for supporting the family, that's negotiable but typically only farm girls, again, as their loss to the family does have an economic impact. That said I would only support to the same extent as their other sons/daughters contributed and only to the immediate family [mom and dad and any really young children] unless you're really flush and can afford it.

Most Thai girls in the cities and all from wealthier families, from what I've read, do not ask for Sin Sot. Do a "Google" on Sin Sot and you can read a plethora of posts and other data but keep in mind it's not universal, it is negotiable and it's primarily to compensate the parents for raising their daughter and losing her from the family work force. Mostly it seems to apply only to farangs marrying Thai girls. 

Serendipity2


----------



## JWilliamson

Everything She wants -
Somebody told me, everything she wants is everything she sees..." I guess I must have loved you.
'Cause I said you were the perfect girl for me,

But now we're six months older...
And everything you want and everything you see,
Is out of reach...not good enough...
I don't know what the hell you want from me 

Uh huh huh...
Oh...oh...
Uh huh huh...
Doo doo doo...
La la la la...

Somebody tell me,
Won't you tell me...
Why I work so hard for you?
All to give you money
All to give you money...

Some people work for a living,
Some people work for fun,
but I just work for you.
They told me marriage was a give and take,
Well you showed me you can take, but now you've got some giving to do.

And now you tell me that you're having my baby,
I'll tell you that I'm happy if you want me to...
One step further and my back will break,
If my best isn't good enough
Than how can it be good enough for two?
I can't work any harder than I do...

Uh huh huh...
Oh...oh...
Uh huh huh...
Doo doo doo...
La la la la...

Somebody tell me,
Won't you tell me...
Why I work so hard for you?
All to give you money,
All to give you money...

Why do I do the things I do?
I'd tell you if I knew.
My God...
I don't even think that I love you....

How could you settle for a boy like me,
When all I could see was the end of the week...
All the things we sign,
And the things we buy,
Ain't gonna keep us together...
It's just a matter of time.

My situation,
Never changes.
Walking in and out of that door!
Like a stranger,
But with wages...
I give you all you say you want more...

And all I can see is the end of the week,
All the things we sign,
And the things we buy,
Ain't gonna keep us together...
Girl, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## JWilliamson

*Sin Sot*



Serendipity2 said:


> JWilliamson,
> 
> In Thailand some families ask for what is called Sin Sot but usually only Isaan farm girls as they're viewed as labor lost by the family. There was a rather in-depth discussion on this - review past topics and you'll find it I'm sure.
> 
> Many Thai families require no Sin Sot and once a girl has been previously married or is older [maybe 30] no Sin Sot is requested. As for supporting the family, that's negotiable but typically only farm girls, again, as their loss to the family does have an economic impact. That said I would only support to the same extent as their other sons/daughters contributed and only to the immediate family [mom and dad and any really young children] unless you're really flush and can afford it.
> 
> Most Thai girls in the cities and all from wealthier families, from what I've read, do not ask for Sin Sot. Do a "Google" on Sin Sot and you can read a plethora of posts and other data but keep in mind it's not universal, it is negotiable and it's primarily to compensate the parents for raising their daughter and losing her from the family work force. Mostly it seems to apply only to farangs marrying Thai girls.
> 
> Serendipity2


Thanks Serendipity2, thanks for taking your time to make the point. I see that a Sin Sot is a payment for a farm girl but i have read about expats who met girls in a city, bars and clubs. Seems many of the girls are not working on farms but are working in the city. Are these girls sent to the city to work for money or find was to get money? I can appreciate a hard working girl on a farm that runs into a nice man and they build a relationship but i, maybe i am too ignorant, if these parents are trolling their daughters to the city is a different matter. JW


----------



## Serendipity2

JWilliamson said:


> Thanks Serendipity2, thanks for taking your time to make the point. I see that a Sin Sot is a payment for a farm girl but i have read about expats who met girls in a city, bars and clubs. Seems many of the girls are not working on farms but are working in the city. Are these girls sent to the city to work for money or find was to get money? I can appreciate a hard working girl on a farm that runs into a nice man and they build a relationship but i, maybe i am too ignorant, if these parents are trolling their daughters to the city is a different matter. JW


JWilliamson,

Yes, many girls go from the farms to the city because their families need money. I'm sure there are also young city girls that try to separate farangs from their money and ask for Sin Sot and, if young and pretty, can get away with it. Most farm girls that meet farangs are from farms and they and their families do need help financially. This is one of the few ways they can get ahead and survive. There is no such thing in Thailand as Social Security or retirement. Most work until they are too old or they die.

Serendipity2


----------



## JWilliamson

*No Social Security or retirement in Thailand*



Serendipity2 said:


> JWilliamson,
> 
> Yes, many girls go from the farms to the city because their families need money. I'm sure there are also young city girls that try to separate farangs from their money and ask for Sin Sot and, if young and pretty, can get away with it. Most farm girls that meet farangs are from farms and they and their families do need help financially. This is one of the few ways they can get ahead and survive. There is no such thing in Thailand as Social Security or retirement. Most work until they are too old or they die.
> 
> Serendipity2


Sounds very depressing. I can imagine seeing old people unable to do manual labor and are not able to get a job with no income coming in. I am not too aware of poverty, yes i have seen poverty in South America because i have family in Peru but i was not aware of how far people will have to go in order to bring in an income. In Peru there are many poor people but im not aware if these people push or expects their daughters to go and find men who will start paying a monthly payment to the in laws. Maybe they do that but i dont know. Seems its much more open in Thailand. JW


----------



## oddball

I would like to add "Do not throw caution to the wind " , garnering a rich man is more of an insurance policy for the family , make sure you read the fine print VERY carefully , this policy can cover the basic essentials right up to the rediculous and the latter is often sought more often than the basic policy . You can remain insurance safe or be conived into the rediculas , many Thai ladies of the genre you are associated with are absolute experts in the field .

Never invest more in any Thai situation than you can comfortably walk away from and still be solvent , that could even mean the shirt on your back , all can often mean not enough because it has been known for all of the extended family to quit work and YOU will become their walking ATM .

Thai ladies from varying strata and life styles can have a jealous streak as in any country , but the service ladies can and have been very violent for what would appear to be a minor problem , they defend their territory to the max .

Why have I written this ? It is far better to be informed of ALL posibilities and scenarios , so you will be more wary in your encounters , it has been said that first you need to walk a mile in the other mans shoes , in Thailand that is a very good adage , when everything goes awry , you have a mile head start , you may be glad you have it .

I wear no blinkers or rose tinted glasses , I always try to learn by the other mans mistakes , it is far better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all , but remember , love is not something you get , more something you give , and it needs to be a two way street or it is doomed to failure .

Good luck in you endevours .


----------



## JWilliamson

*wow*



oddball said:


> I would like to add "Do not throw caution to the wind " , garnering a rich man is more of an insurance policy for the family , make sure you read the fine print VERY carefully , this policy can cover the basic essentials right up to the rediculous and the latter is often sought more often than the basic policy . You can remain insurance safe or be conived into the rediculas , many Thai ladies of the genre you are associated with are absolute experts in the field .
> 
> Never invest more in any Thai situation than you can comfortably walk away from and still be solvent , that could even mean the shirt on your back , all can often mean not enough because it has been known for all of the extended family to quit work and YOU will become their walking ATM .
> 
> Thai ladies from varying strata and life styles can have a jealous streak as in any country , but the service ladies can and have been very violent for what would appear to be a minor problem , they defend their territory to the max .
> 
> Why have I written this ? It is far better to be informed of ALL posibilities and scenarios , so you will be more wary in your encounters , it has been said that first you need to walk a mile in the other mans shoes , in Thailand that is a very good adage , when everything goes awry , you have a mile head start , you may be glad you have it .
> 
> I wear no blinkers or rose tinted glasses , I always try to learn by the other mans mistakes , it is far better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all , but remember , love is not something you get , more something you give , and it needs to be a two way street or it is doomed to failure .
> 
> Good luck in you endevours .


that was well put, we do learn from our or their mistakes (I hope).


----------



## oddball

JWilliamson;329567]that was well put, we do learn from our or their mistakes (I hope).[/QUOTE]

Now that would be fully dependant on which 'Brain' one is thinking(?) with at any given time , going on what I have read and witnessed over many years, the 'Brain 'concerned only with certain activities , often rules the roost . Far too many live in a fairy-tell aura created by themselves totally convinced THIS ONE IS DIFFERENT , but the sudden stop beneath the balcony has proven them wrong , time and time again .


----------



## jeffrey Streets

Could be worse it could be a ladyboy!!!


----------



## Serendipity2

JWilliamson said:


> Sounds very depressing. I can imagine seeing old people unable to do manual labor and are not able to get a job with no income coming in. I am not too aware of poverty, yes i have seen poverty in South America because i have family in Peru but i was not aware of how far people will have to go in order to bring in an income. In Peru there are many poor people but im not aware if these people push or expects their daughters to go and find men who will start paying a monthly payment to the in laws. Maybe they do that but i dont know. Seems its much more open in Thailand. JW



JWilliamson,

I think the overwhelming majority of girls go to the city to find work other than as bar girls but the reality is that their education limits them and most [at least of the pretty girls] gravitate to the bars. They can earn in one night what they would earn back home in a week - or even a month. Most girls are not 'bad' girls but just trying to get by and help their families. Many of those do get caught up in prostitution but almost all of them would like to find a 'rich' [in their eyes] foreigner and marry him. Their chances of finding a Thai man are very limited so far as him marrying her due to education, social and economic status and her work. That said, surely many Thai girls are very happy married to a farang as they're usually older and less apt to cheat and they offer her a lifestyle she could never attain if married to a Thai man. 

Serendipity2


----------



## gino

*There is Yin and Yang in everything.*



JWilliamson said:


> Sounds very depressing. I can imagine seeing old people unable to do manual labor and are not able to get a job with no income coming in. I am not too aware of poverty, yes i have seen poverty in South America because i have family in Peru but i was not aware of how far people will have to go in order to bring in an income. In Peru there are many poor people but im not aware if these people push or expects their daughters to go and find men who will start paying a monthly payment to the in laws. Maybe they do that but i dont know. Seems its much more open in Thailand. JW




It’s great when a wealthy nation can afford to care for its aged, infirm and disabled. Social Security certainly has many positive aspects. But politicians use government payouts to buy support from various constituencies and are loathe to restrict benefits, especially once given. So programs are expanded and accounting tricks are employed to enable larger payouts and programs are designated entitlements, making them sacrosanct. The downside is that American businesses are less competitive; many are encouraged to retire earlier than they would otherwise, depriving the economy of some of the more experienced workers; and companies forced to downsize include social security payments in the package offered the employees they furlough, shifting some of the burden of their miscalculations to the public. 

Handicapped parking spaces are a more visible and tangible example of social services gone amok. These didn’t exist in the States before the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990. Suddenly, the best spaces were reserved, but they were empty. People with disabilities hadn’t yet begun using specially equipped vans in great numbers. But everybody could see the empty spaces and people wanted them. So more people became handicapped. Elderly people with a touch of arthritis or game knees got private physicians to sign off on whatever forms were required and obtained permits to use the handicapped spaces. Now it’s not unusual to see some guy in his fifties climb out of a Corvette with manual transmission parked in a handicapped space and walk into the building with no apparent difficulty. Paraplegics can’t always find handicapped spaces because they are taken by people whose only handicap is lack of discipline in their diets, so we designate more spaces as handicapped. Some stores also reserve spaces for pregnant women. 

Thailand has no safety net of social services to compare with the extensive programs found in many Western countries, but there is a much greater sense of obligation to care for ones parents in their old age, which is undoubtedly part of the reason many Thai girls leave the farms in search of work and why men who marry into Thai families are also expected to help support their wives’ parents. 

Here’s what Wikipedia offers on the subject of sin sot (สินสอด):

Thailand
A traditional, formal presentation of the bride price at a Thai engagement ceremony.
In Thailand, bride price (locally known as sin sot and often erroneously referred to by the English term "dowry") is common in both Thai-Thai and Thai-foreign marriages. The bride price may range from nothing, if the woman is divorced, has a child fathered by another man, or is widely known to have had premarital relations with many men; to ten million Thai baht (US$330,000) or more for a woman of high social standing, a beauty queen, or a highly educated woman. The bride price in Thailand is paid at the engagement ceremony, and consists of three elements: cash, Thai (96.5% pure) gold, and the more recent Western tradition of a diamond ring. The most commonly stated rationale for the bride price in Thailand is that it allows the groom to demonstrate that he has enough financial resources to support the bride (and possibly her family) after the wedding. In many cases, especially when the amount is large, the parents of a Thai bride will return all or part of the bride price to the couple in the form of a wedding gift following the engagement ceremony.​
Wikipedia doesn’t mention anything about compensating the family for loss of farm labor. I’ve also heard it said that this is a means of compensating the family for the cost of providing the daughter with a proper upbringing.


----------



## JWilliamson

Hehe ladyboy, i would like to know the history of that. In USA i guess we would call them soft men? In miami Beach the gay clubs mostly had huge body building type of gays i didnt see many so called ladyboys but maybe i thought they were women.


----------



## Serendipity2

JWilliamson said:


> Hehe ladyboy, i would like to know the history of that. In USA i guess we would call them soft men? In miami Beach the gay clubs mostly had huge body building type of gays i didnt see many so called ladyboys but maybe i thought they were women.



JWilliamson,

Some ladyboys are quite stunning and you wouldn't know they were male if you weren't careful. One 'usual' giveaway is the adams apple but even that can be changed. When in doubt you could always give them the "Crocodile Dundee" check!


----------



## JWilliamson

Nice writing Gino. South America and Africa can be considered poor with no government support (no social security) for the poor.


----------



## JWilliamson

*Parking Spaces?*



gino said:


> ​
> 
> It’s great when a wealthy nation can afford to care for its aged, infirm and disabled. Social Security certainly has many positive aspects. But politicians use government payouts to buy support from various constituencies and are loathe to restrict benefits, especially once given. So programs are expanded and accounting tricks are employed to enable larger payouts and programs are designated entitlements, making them sacrosanct. The downside is that American businesses are less competitive; many are encouraged to retire earlier than they would otherwise, depriving the economy of some of the more experienced workers; and companies forced to downsize include social security payments in the package offered the employees they furlough, shifting some of the burden of their miscalculations to the public.
> 
> Handicapped parking spaces are a more visible and tangible example of social services gone amok. These didn’t exist in the States before the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990. Suddenly, the best spaces were reserved, but they were empty. People with disabilities hadn’t yet begun using specially equipped vans in great numbers. But everybody could see the empty spaces and people wanted them. So more people became handicapped. Elderly people with a touch of arthritis or game knees got private physicians to sign off on whatever forms were required and obtained permits to use the handicapped spaces. Now it’s not unusual to see some guy in his fifties climb out of a Corvette with manual transmission parked in a handicapped space and walk into the building with no apparent difficulty. Paraplegics can’t always find handicapped spaces because they are taken by people whose only handicap is lack of discipline in their diets, so we designate more spaces as handicapped. Some stores also reserve spaces for pregnant women.
> 
> Thailand has no safety net of social services to compare with the extensive programs found in many Western countries, but there is a much greater sense of obligation to care for ones parents in their old age, which is undoubtedly part of the reason many Thai girls leave the farms in search of work and why men who marry into Thai families are also expected to help support their wives’ parents.
> 
> Here’s what Wikipedia offers on the subject of sin sot (สินสอด):
> 
> Thailand
> A traditional, formal presentation of the bride price at a Thai engagement ceremony.
> In Thailand, bride price (locally known as sin sot and often erroneously referred to by the English term "dowry") is common in both Thai-Thai and Thai-foreign marriages. The bride price may range from nothing, if the woman is divorced, has a child fathered by another man, or is widely known to have had premarital relations with many men; to ten million Thai baht (US$330,000) or more for a woman of high social standing, a beauty queen, or a highly educated woman. The bride price in Thailand is paid at the engagement ceremony, and consists of three elements: cash, Thai (96.5% pure) gold, and the more recent Western tradition of a diamond ring. The most commonly stated rationale for the bride price in Thailand is that it allows the groom to demonstrate that he has enough financial resources to support the bride (and possibly her family) after the wedding. In many cases, especially when the amount is large, the parents of a Thai bride will return all or part of the bride price to the couple in the form of a wedding gift following the engagement ceremony.​
> Wikipedia doesn’t mention anything about compensating the family for loss of farm labor. I’ve also heard it said that this is a means of compensating the family for the cost of providing the daughter with a proper upbringing.


 "the best spaces were reserved, but they were empty" then it says "Paraplegics can’t always find handicapped spaces because they are taken by people whose only handicap is lack of discipline in their diets". The issue with handicap parking is not a big one. There are always empty handicap spaces and if some person wants to fake a handicap just to be able to park some few yards closer thats really not a problem. I myself enjoy parking in the farthest slot and enjoy the walk.


----------



## JWilliamson

Haha i bet many look very hot and sexy. Im all for people enjoying what they like b ut i would hope they would let me know ahead of time. I can imagine meeting a nice woman, talking and listening then later ending in a rom and then suddenly find out she is packing more than me.


----------



## simlondon

*be careful*



Philadelphia said:


> I was luck enough to find a women who is smart, funny,good hearted,and to ME incredibly sexy. She is 30 yrs old and has worked in the sex trade, [no problem] but her insane jealousy drives me up a wall. Question; Are all Thai women very very very jealous or just the one I fell in love with? Can anyone advise me?
> Thinking of retirement and marrage..........


be very careful when deciding to have a whore as a gf, alot of them have many bf"S and will play games with you .......she could be setting you up with this jelousy thing.. you need to open your eyes and not get suckerd in .... most of them have thai bf"s anyway, think about it your in your sixtys what does a 30 year woman want with you YOUR MONEY MATE THATS ALL ....the pussy has got you suck in like most men ,,,open your eyes mate she will have you for every mpenny you have if you marry her, she is jelous because she does not want anyone else to still her crock of gold which is you move on mate and find someone decent... there are alot of nice thai woman go find 1 you will only have problems with the whore and her family good luck


----------



## JWilliamson

*whore as a gf !*



simlondon said:


> be very careful when deciding to have a whore as a gf, alot of them have many bf"S and will play games with you .......she could be setting you up with this jelousy thing.. you need to open your eyes and not get suckerd in .... most of them have thai bf"s anyway, think about it your in your sixtys what does a 30 year woman want with you YOUR MONEY MATE THATS ALL ....the pussy has got you suck in like most men ,,,open your eyes mate she will have you for every mpenny you have if you marry her, she is jelous because she does not want anyone else to still her crock of gold which is you move on mate and find someone decent... there are alot of nice thai woman go find 1 you will only have problems with the whore and her family good luck


This is another way of putting it. yeah there are whores or i would say unethical women all over the world and there are also unethical men. Being a whore aint bad at all i want my partner to be a total whore at the appropriate moments. Maybe the women who are out there in search of material security would be more ethical if they just said it. They could say ok ill do you anyway you like this amount of times per week for your monthly payments of such and such..


----------



## oddball

It has been pointed out well in a few posts , some women are jealous and aim thier jealousy at other particular women , but the real reason can often be the probable loss of the easily come by regular source of easy money . 

I helped a friends Thai wife run her internet cafe for a while , many of her clients with little English used her to write e-mails for them to boyfriends , I started to rewrite some of them in a better format that would be more advantagious to the lady in question . I began to appreciate that most of them had more than one 'Penpal' from whom they were soliciting money , some as many as six or more , then they would arrange suitable 'Vacation dates '' for these unsuspecting individuals so that thier paths did not cross .

I stopped aiding and abetting these low life , a distant love affair with some Thai ladies can empty your pockets and break your heart , " I thought she was different and really loved me ",Get with it , often more than twice her age is fine for trysts but not always for permanence unless you are in the country full time , because it can work if you are diligent . So many have a Thai boyfriend lurking in the back-ground whom they need to support to HIS satisfaction , this leads to the draining of your funds and leaves you wide open to various deseases , be sure to keep close tabs on the use of your money at all times , watch how regular she needs to be alone with friends or visiting an 'Aunt' , but most of all take full precautions during sexual activity because almost for sure , she will not be .

Been around for many years and speak from first hand experiences .


----------



## JWilliamson

*regular source of easy money*



oddball said:


> It has been pointed out well in a few posts , some women are jealous and aim thier jealousy at other particular women , but the real reason can often be the probable loss of the easily come by regular source of easy money .
> 
> I helped a friends Thai wife run her internet cafe for a while , many of her clients with little English used her to write e-mails for them to boyfriends , I started to rewrite some of them in a better format that would be more advantagious to the lady in question . I began to appreciate that most of them had more than one 'Penpal' from whom they were soliciting money , some as many as six or more , then they would arrange suitable 'Vacation dates '' for these unsuspecting individuals so that thier paths did not cross .
> 
> I stopped aiding and abetting these low life , a distant love affair with some Thai ladies can empty your pockets and break your heart , " I thought she was different and really loved me ",Get with it , often more than twice her age is fine for trysts but not always for permanence unless you are in the country full time , because it can work if you are diligent . So many have a Thai boyfriend lurking in the back-ground whom they need to support to HIS satisfaction , this leads to the draining of your funds and leaves you wide open to various deseases , be sure to keep close tabs on the use of your money at all times , watch how regular she needs to be alone with friends or visiting an 'Aunt' , but most of all take full precautions during sexual activity because almost for sure , she will not be .
> 
> Been around for many years and speak from first hand experiences .


Well put and very informative. This can happen anywhere in the world but it seems much more open and a norm in Asia. I bet these women dont really have a high sex drive from what i have read on average Latin women have the highest. I guess if its about security and the Western males usually have a higher sex drive and these Asian women know it they perform for them and they know they will get material goodies from these acts.


----------



## Guest

There are a lot of unfortunate and inappropriate stereotypes being trotted out here, and although there is some truth involved, there are multiple cases where recent contributors' sweeping statements are entirely wrong. I'm closing this thread before it develops into polemics.


----------

